# Elbe Karpfen



## elbefreak (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo !
Ich bin neu hier.Ich angle seid einiger Zeit erfolgreich in der elbe auf Karpfen,aber nur innnerhalb der Buhnen.Ich habe gehört das im hauptstrom die größten Karpfen sind.Ich habe schon viel probiert aber ich finde keine richtige technik im strom zu angeln . Hat da jemand von euch erfahrung und kann mir da helfen zb.: platzwahl,füttern,montage,blei,köderwahl ?????
Besten Dank im vorraus

Elbefreak


----------



## buddha (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

Hi elbefreak, 
erstmal willkommen an Board!!! Helfen kann ich Dir leider nicht, da ich die Elbe nur vom hören/sagen kenne. Aber ich hätte da mal ne Frage >> Wie angelst Du auf die Elbe-Karpfen?? Mit Boilies?? Fütterst Du auch an??


----------



## elbefreak (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

Hallo!!

Na mit festblei (150 gramm) selbstgerollte Boilies und jede menge Futter da die Strömung viel wegspühlt so rund 25 kg pro Tag (Mischung aus partikeln und ein paar kilo Boilies)


----------



## carper_83 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

Hy Carper_83 ... ich fische zwar ausschließlich auf die Räuber unserer Gewässer, aber denke hier auch was sagen zu können  #6 

Es gibt doch da diesen Spruch: *WER SUCHET DER FINDET !*

Dieser ist allerdings nicht für Dich bestimmt, sondern für die Karpfen ... somit werden sie Dich in Deiner Buhne auch finden, insofern Du ordentlich fütterst & dieses auch konstant tust !  #6  #6  #6 

Ich denke, dann wird es mit dem Rheinkarpfen auch nicht mehr allzu lange dauern !

Auf jeden Fall MAXIMALE ERFOLGE   
mfg
meridian​


----------



## carper_83 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Warius (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

.....


----------



## mcalek (19. März 2012)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

ich suche jemanden der mir mal zeigt wie man in der elbe angelt ich bin nur gewöhnt an seen aber ich wollte gerne auf die elbe also wer bisschen anung hat einfach melden


----------



## mcalek (17. April 2012)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

Hi ja ich suche nähmlich auch zur zeit stellen auf der Elbe habe bis her auch nur an den Seen geangelt also wer bock hat mal paar gute stellen Zusagen oder zu zeigen oder einer mit mit zu suchen würde mich freuen gucke nämlich zurzeit die Verbands stelle ab


----------



## sleepwacker (17. April 2012)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

Wann beginnt ihr in der Elbe auf Karpfen zu fischen ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Münne (18. April 2012)

*AW: Elbe Karpfen*

hey
also ich fische mindesten zwei mal im jahr gezielt auf karpfen in der elbe im raum meißen.
Die Platzwahl ist dabei wirklich wichtig!!!..hatte beim spinnfischen ebenfalls ein parr gute stellen gefunden die tief sind und wo die strömung meist so schwach ist, dass das futter auch dort liegen bleibt. Also 1,5-3 m ist dabei völlig ausreichend!!!ich fütter meistens dort an, wo eine rückströmung herrscht und ca. 2-5 m weit von der Hauptströmung entfernt. die entfernung zu ufer spielt nicht die große rolle....so lange am ufer nicht der größter tumult herscht...sind selbst 4 m vom ufer schöne fänge drin. 3-4 tage anfüttern und meistens hats dann schon am ersten tag mit einem schönen fisch geklappt!!!! letztes jahr war ich bereits anfang mai erffolgreich!!!


----------

